# Recieved my USC ID Number



## Mighty (Dec 5, 2012)

Is it weird that this excites me? I mean, every applicant gets one.


----------



## Moira (Dec 5, 2012)

No, Mighty, it's not  I got their catalogue yesterday! And I think that's weird, because the deadlines and courses are listed in there, but ain't I supposed to know them BEFORE I apply? Anyway, I was really excited to receive it, because it is some kind of proof that it is real, you know? Because before that, you were just working on pieces of paper, your counterpart being a machine. I also received their number today and it confirms that they acknowledge you as an applicant. That's how I feel about it.


----------

